# Anyone have any experience with a Gibson GA-20T?



## topboost (Nov 18, 2010)

Hi all, I'm looking for a vintage amp that can fill the void between my '66 Vibro champ and my '63 topboost for volume. I use the VB for our rehearsals, and some of the small rooms we gig in. My ac30 is just too big for anything these days. I've also been using an early tweed US Blues jr.
I've found a '59-'60 GA-20t Ranger(all tweed, not two tone) in really nice shape with original speaker and foot switch. I haven't played through it yet so I'm wondering if anyone can give me a good idea on its tone and volume. I've never plugged into a vintage Fender tweed deluxe, either.
I need amps that break up sooner than later these days. The blues junior I have is all I ever I need in gig volume now. So I need a non master volume amp to break up at about the same volume I have the jr set at(around 4 on the master, 5 on the gain).
I tend to play a Gibson 335 '59 reissue and a Tele thinline so mostly humbuckers, but I do use my '69 telecaster as well.
I hardly ever use real saturated tones, more just on the edge of break up. Will this amp do this at a reasonable volume?
I've watched the you tube vids and read the comparisons to Fender tweeds, and I'd like some opinions from guys on this side of the border.


Cheers!


----------



## capnjim (Aug 19, 2011)

I have had lots of Gibson amps, and they have the best distortion/overdrive ever! I find them much smoother and crunchier than Fender. Also, much lower breakup volume. I had a GA-40 that was too loud, I then had a GA-20 I sold like an idiot....it was perfect. The best thing about the Gisbon amps for me, is how well they respond to pick attack...if you are good with your picking hand you can go from clean to crunch just like that!
I have since bought a Rivera Venus III as it has the closest breakup to Gibson with a master volume and reverb. it might just be the last amp I ever buy.
I bet your 335 would be killer through the Gibson.
Post pics when you get it...hopefully the price is reasonable? I sold my GA-20, which was in amazing shape, for 600$ which is at the higher end.
Cheers


----------



## topboost (Nov 18, 2010)

Thanks! Well the asking price is double that(about $1200)! But it's a hard amp to get a value on especially with the dollar where it's at now.
And still cheaper than brown face Princetons which I've been looking at(yikes)....


----------



## sambonee (Dec 20, 2007)

That's a lot of dough. You could get one custom
Built for less than that. There's a 5 watt phaez on kijij now.

Also garnet made a lot of these. (Era good be different). $600

A 6v6 bassmate would kill this. There's a '62 bass mate (earliest version ) mint on kigigi for $650. Good value. These ones are almost replicas of tweed deluxe circuit. 

1968 Traynor Bass Mate on Kijiji http://www.kijiji.ca/v-amp-pedal/city-of-toronto/1968-traynor-bass-mate/1118216811

More reLiable too. IMO. Very modable too.


----------



## StevieMac (Mar 4, 2006)

In terms of bang-for-your-buck with vintage Gibson amps, it's pretty hard to beat the low/medium power early 60's models (up to ~'64). Amps like the GA-19RVT for instance can stand head-to-head tonewise with comparable Fenders (i.e. 60's Princeton & Deluxe) but cost 1/3 to 1/4 as much. Go figure! Replace the original speaker with something efficient (e.g. C-Rex) and you'll be in heaven for ~$600. Trust me, I know...


----------



## topboost (Nov 18, 2010)

Unless I'm looking at the wrong amp, bass mates are bigger than I want in a combo. I do see Garnet stuff come up occasinally, but I always wrote them off as being poorly built. Maybe I'm wrong on that? I need small foot print amps.
Given the current exchange rate. About 1200 Canadian is the going rate for nice condition GA's. I'd rather not have to pay that. In reality if I could get a Vox tone ( not the current Vox stuff) in a small low power amp I would be happy. Haven't been able to find that in my price range without having something shipped that I might hate.


----------



## capnjim (Aug 19, 2011)

1200$ is ridiculous.
Pass.
I sold mine for 600$ and it was 100% original, and in amazing shape.
At 1200$, there is not even room to haggle.


----------



## topboost (Nov 18, 2010)

I'll probably follow your advice. Although these days of $1300 Princeton reissues with pc board guts are driving up the prices of the old stuff even more!


----------



## sambonee (Dec 20, 2007)

Get the bassmate, sell the cab, send the chassis to Derrick bell to get him to make your dream cab combo. $$100 for the cab $250 for the custom cab and speaker.

Offer $600
Sell, order combo cab
$750 slick machine.
Even keep the name plates. Classy stuff.

And if it's solid pine, lightest thing you'll have ever lifted.
Heres a good example of value. Built to military spec pretty much. 

Size similar. And excellent value. 
http://toronto.craigslist.ca/mss/msg/5373489133.html


----------



## topboost (Nov 18, 2010)

That is a great looking amp! Shipping to the west coast would be a deal killer, however.


----------



## capnjim (Aug 19, 2011)

I f you want really good crunch at lower volumes, I would look into getting a Phaez amp. They are very reasonable and are very good quality and sound awesome.


----------



## sambonee (Dec 20, 2007)

Even Better value. 
$450. Shipping would be $35. 

Phaez Daisycutter 18Watts on Kijiji http://www.kijiji.ca/v-amplificateur-pedale/ville-de-montreal/phaez-daisycutter-18watts/1123791946


----------

